# A Sentra...



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Few updated pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yes, that is a sentra.

haha

looks good


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice,
To me having 1 mis-matched color part always looks odd. like it just came from the bodyshop and needs paint. 
Either paint the roof and trunklid to match, or paint the bumpers. 
You could always paint the mirrors or get a different grille.
Although since the fender lines go with the headlights and not the turn signalls, if you got dark healdights and a dark grille and left the signalls the way they are it will complete the dark theme of the hood down.

Of course with black painted bumpers it will look like the lowbuck XE, so paint the lower half of the doors too. That gives it that JDM two tone look.


Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

See:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

like it how it is. except for that muffler. sheesh, paiint that thing with extreme high-temp engine paint er something lol. just so its not a big ol rust gob...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Seth: I'm not really sure I like how that looks, thanks for the thought though.

NotAnotherHonda: Thanks man.


Slayer: The mufler isn't rusted at all, it's just not polished. I didn't wash the car before the pics, I just kinda sprayed it off. I need to clean i up real nice sometime soon.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Seth: I'm not really sure I like how that looks, thanks for the thought though.


Is that the nice way to say "your idea is crap"?

just kidding.

People don't seem to be in the 2 tone here. Of course all old japanese cars like camrys and datsuns had 2 tones (I think). Even subaru still does it on their outback and Honda on its element. But thats a lighter tone for the lower, not a darker except on the element where it is plastic.

Still, if you are going to have black on the hood and scattered of black on the rest of the car its awkward. Either put more black on the car, or paint the mirrors and door handles and remove or paint the side moulding this way the entire car is that goldish color except the hood. That way the hood will stand out more. Plus you should assess your antenna. Either make it a short rubber one, or shave it altogether.

If you want to mirror the front and the back of the car, get scorchin's C/F drift wing. It's not a hige 4 level airleron on the back, its just like an upsidedown lip for your trunk. That way you can get some color match for the rear without going for the full C/F trunk.

Seth


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

dosnt look bad needs the 200sx bupers and maybe some tint and new exhaust...i like it


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I cleaned up my exhaust just for you guys :crazy:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Shawn said:


> I cleaned up my exhaust just for you guys :crazy:


Thank you, we appreciate it :thumbup: 

signed, 
Nissan Forums


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Hehe, nice vanity plates.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

need new headlights but very nice looking !


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks guys.

...Vanity plates?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

sethwas said:


> People don't seem to be in the 2 tone here. Seth


My Z is a two tone and I love it. :fluffy:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

where are the 35 series?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> where are the 35 series?



What do you mean? The 40 series do just fine.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

thats true. but arent you're teddy bear rims the 35 series?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Flying V said:


> thats true. but arent you're teddy bear rims the 35 series?


Oh, haha, depends I guess. I don't teddy my own ride


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

lol. i guess not.


----------

